# First try at cider.. May have failed



## rookiemistakes (7/8/18)

So I put the Brew together on the 27th July.. 21L apple juice, 2L pear nectar boxed, 1kg dextrose, 250g lactose and a pkt of mad millie cider yeast (1.055sg).. The airlock wasn't bubbling so I freaked a little and pitched some yeast from a beer brew I had earlier... Realised that I'm a dick and the lid doesn't seal properly... It is now down to 1.000 g (1.010 yesterday), smells funky as [emoji23]... How and when will I know if I ruined it? Also I'm bottling into 750ml king browns, can I put 2x carb drops in each without explosions? Cheers


----------



## aster1 (7/8/18)

rookiemistakes said:


> Also I'm bottling into 750ml king browns, can I put 2x carb drops in each without explosions?


At 1.000 you have little sugar left in the wort, should be fine using 2 drops per tallies, you will have a very dry cider with that low reading, hopefully the lactose will help some. And also with those reading you have a 7.2% cider... a real party starter.


rookiemistakes said:


> smells funky as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smells funky... what does this mean? smell bad? smells off? or just a bit weird? Have a taste (if it doesn't smell horrible) and that will give you a good idea if your gonna enjoy it after carbonation.


----------



## wareemba (5/9/18)

if it tastes bad, turf it...


----------



## nvs-brews (6/9/18)

rookiemistakes said:


> So I put the Brew together on the 27th July.. 21L apple juice, 2L pear nectar boxed, 1kg dextrose, 250g lactose and a pkt of mad millie cider yeast (1.055sg).. The airlock wasn't bubbling so I freaked a little and pitched some yeast from a beer brew I had earlier... Realised that I'm a dick and the lid doesn't seal properly... It is now down to 1.000 g (1.010 yesterday), smells funky as [emoji23]... How and when will I know if I ruined it? Also I'm bottling into 750ml king browns, can I put 2x carb drops in each without explosions? Cheers




Nah don't turf it yet. Cider usually smells like ass. Go by the taste, if it tastes like shit then maybe. So the best way to know is by taste, that will change with carbonation, but it will give you a good indication.
2 drops pre 750ml is great. Exactly like beer.

Dextrose in cider in generally not needed, it usually ferments well and ends dry. Just using apple juice alone will get you a 4-4.5% cider. I guess you could use dextrose again if you want it to be dry and strong.. if not add some apple sauce or other fermentable fruits that will leave some fruit taste behind


----------



## Thomas Wood (6/9/18)

Everyone reckons my latest cider smells like a toilet (I don't think it's that bad), but no one can fault the taste!


----------

